# Marriott Dinner for Two certificates



## LAX Mom (Aug 28, 2008)

I'd like to start a thread about Marriotts that accept the Dinner for Two certificates (the ones you can purchase for $109 online at https://gifts.marriott.com/giftCertificate.aspx?type=dinnerForTwo ).

My son used a couple this past June at the JW Phuket. He loved the resort and said they had two wonderful dinners with these certificates, a great value!  

Other places you have been successful with these Dinner for Two certs?


----------



## ejp (Aug 28, 2008)

We used them in Las Vegas.  We had dinner at the Envy Steakhouse located in the Renaissance and we used another certificcate at Ceres Restaurant located at the JW Marriott.


----------



## californiagirl (Aug 28, 2008)

Great thread!  Will be useful.  

We just used it Tuesday at the JW Marriott in Desert Springs.  It was accepted at both Tuscany and the Lakeview restaurant (can't remember the name).  It was a good deal.  Our bill was 140.00 prior to tax and gratuity.  The cert covered all.  I asked the server what % gratuity he received, he said 18%.  Food was surprisingly good.  When we first sat down and showed him the cert he said it was good for upto $90.00.  I said I didn't think so.  He took it to the manager and the manager confirmed there was no price limit, just the limitations listed on the cert. i.e. no bird's nest soup etc.

Has anyone used it at the restaurant at the Kauai Resort in Lihue?  (Not Waiohai.)


----------



## ownsmany (Aug 28, 2008)

My niece is going to Marriott Ko Olina for her honeymoon.  Where can they be used there?


----------



## LAX Mom (Aug 28, 2008)

ownsmany said:


> My niece is going to Marriott Ko Olina for her honeymoon.  Where can they be used there?



They aren't good at Vacation Club properties, so the restaurant at the Ko'Olina Beach Club won't accept them. 

However, the JW Hotel has at least one restaurant that should take it, Napuaka Terrace (spelling?). Azul's, also at the JW is listed as an exclusion on the certificate.

Has anyone actually used one at the JW Marriott on Oahu?


----------



## mjkaplan (Aug 28, 2008)

californiagirl said:


> Great thread!  Will be useful.
> 
> We just used it Tuesday at the JW Marriott in Desert Springs.  It was accepted at both Tuscany and the Lakeview restaurant (can't remember the name).  It was a good deal.  Our bill was 140.00 prior to tax and gratuity.  The cert covered all.  I asked the server what % gratuity he received, he said 18%.  Food was surprisingly good.  When we first sat down and showed him the cert he said it was good for upto $90.00.  I said I didn't think so.  He took it to the manager and the manager confirmed there was no price limit, just the limitations listed on the cert. i.e. no bird's nest soup etc.
> 
> Has anyone used it at the restaurant at the Kauai Resort in Lihue?  (Not Waiohai.)




We used one at the Sea Grill at the JW Marriott in Desert Springs, with 2 Filet and Lobster dinners and all the other items, our bill was well over $200 and it was a fantastic dinner.

Mike


----------



## oakleaf (Aug 28, 2008)

We used our dinner for two certificate at Simply Fish, in Aruba at the Marriott hotel. We told the waiter we were going to use our certificate and wanted to order lobster. He told us to order surf and turf which was twice as much. The meal was great and would have cost well over $200.


----------



## mamadot (Aug 28, 2008)

We are headed for an exchange week in New Orleans the end of Sept. (hope the storms are over by then!)

Has any one use one of the cert. there??  If so what do you recommend?


----------



## bafriend2 (Aug 31, 2008)

Bump !!!

Any other dinner for two restaurants. 

We're headed to Ko Olina. Still looking for advise on participating restaurants. 

Thanx, Betty


----------



## jancurious (Sep 1, 2008)

Great thread LAX Mom!  These seem like wonderful deals.  Is there any way to find out what hotels are accepting these through Marriott?  

I guess we could call the Marriott hotels around our timeshares to see if their restaurants accept them.  

Anyone use one around Newport?

Jan


----------



## auntdef (Sep 1, 2008)

I have used at "Carneros" The Lodge at Sonoma (Renaissance), T'Bones Steakhouse (Bridgewater NJ, Marriott) and Roy's (Ko'Olina HI, JW).

Can kick myself for forgetting to get them for the JW in both Palm Desert and Scottsdale .

I would call and confrim with a manager at the restaurant you are interested in and remember their name, I had a heck of a time explaining to the wait staff what this deal was about in Carneros....happily I had noted the name and date of my conversation.


----------



## LAX Mom (Sep 1, 2008)

auntdef said:


> I have used at "Carneros" The Lodge at Sonoma (Renaissance), T'Bones Steakhouse (Bridgewater NJ, Marriott) and Roy's (Ko'Olina HI, JW).



Roy's at Ko'Olina, Hawaii, JW? Wow, that's amazing! Was this recently? That is definitely a great value!

Since they aren't on the hotel premises I would never have thought to use one there. I know they're located at the Ko'Olina golf course, but I didn't realize there was an association with Marriott.


----------



## auntdef (Sep 2, 2008)

...this was over two years ago, also I think the Roy's at the Financial Center Marriott in NYC takes them....but I would call ahead and double check.

We were just in Roy's Poipu (meal w/tx & tip abt $75pp) and I would say Carneros and most steakhouses are just as good a deal  .


----------



## m61376 (Sep 2, 2008)

Interesting post. Can anyone confirm if/where they are good in NYC? If so, might be a nice gift idea, since I'm local.


----------



## Cathyb (Sep 2, 2008)

How long does it take before Marriott mails the certificate to your home?


----------



## bafriend2 (Sep 2, 2008)

I had my gift certificate in about a week. 
We're planning on using it Roy's at JW KoOlina

Only 9 more days left till we leave for Hawaii. Betty


----------



## LAX Mom (Sep 2, 2008)

Cathyb said:


> How long does it take before Marriott mails the certificate to your home?



Cathy-

There are mailed from Salt Lake City and arrive pretty quick. I'm in SLC and when I ordered some they came in a day or two. I would think to California would be less than a week.


----------



## gomike (Sep 2, 2008)

Anyone have a menu from "The Trapiche Room" at the JW in Miami?


----------



## gomike (Sep 2, 2008)

californiagirl said:


> Has anyone used it at the restaurant at the Kauai Resort in Lihue?  (Not Waiohai.)



You can use these at Kukui's, Aupaka Terrace and Kalapaki Grill but it will bar hard to make it worth your money at any of these restaurants.


----------



## jancurious (Sep 2, 2008)

I just called Sam & Harry's Steakhouse in the Newport Beach Marriott Hotel & Spa and they accept the certificates.  I can't see how they wouldn't be a great deal at this restaurant especially in light of the fact that they include the sales tax & tip!

We can't eat like this too often, but what a treat once during the timeshare week!  

The person on the phone that confirmed it was Meadow and here is a link to the restaurant:  http://www.samandharrys.com/newportbeach/contact.html

Jan


----------



## LAX Mom (Sep 2, 2008)

Sam & Harry's looks great! 

I think I'm going to order some of these certificates and then start planning trips around them. There are some very tempting options!!


----------



## Mr. Vker (Sep 3, 2008)

We just used one at LG Smiths steakhouse at the Renaissance in Aruba.  They just stopped taking them.


----------



## mamadot (Sep 12, 2008)

I bought 2 and am having a hard time finding places that even know what they are.  Called Sam and Harry's in Newport and they said they do not take them now. The lady said some thing about the "Open Dinning" program. Marriott needs to better inform there properties about this program.

Going to New Orleans the end of the month would like to use one there.
Called Roy's at Desert Ridge (PHX) and they do not take them.
Has anyone used them in Phoenix? LAX?? 
Looks like they are easily used in Palm Springs.

Is there a website for this with Marriott??


----------



## gores95 (Sep 12, 2008)

Good thread.  I know you cannot use the cerificate at the TS restaurants in St. Thomas but are there any worthwhile restaurants to use this at Frenchman's Reef & Morningstar?  I thought you could not use these at Havana Blue but I just checked the Terms and FAQ and I did not see that restaurant listed under the "can't use" restaurants.  Not sure if Havana Blue is part of the TS or Hotel.

Can anyone clarify this and if they are a good value at Havana Blue?

Thanks.


----------



## californiagirl (Sep 12, 2008)

When we were there at Frenchman's Cove last Oct/Nov Havana Blu did not accept them.    Did not try them in any other restaurant.


----------



## gores95 (Sep 12, 2008)

californiagirl said:


> When we were there at Frenchman's Cove last Oct/Nov Havana Blu did not accept them.    Did not try them in any other restaurant.



Caligirl is Havana Blu at the Reef or Cove/Morningstar?


----------



## Carlsbadguy (Sep 12, 2008)

Couldn't use at he Marriott Wailea

Seems like a lot more hotels that listed on the back won't take them any more.


----------



## dougef (Sep 13, 2008)

Mr. Vker said:


> We just used one at LG Smiths steakhouse at the Renaissance in Aruba.  They just stopped taking them.


We used one there in Feb - great meal.  Just used one last month in St Kitts at the Steak House - also a great meal with a bill over $200.

Nice feature of these certificates - while alcohol is not included, you can order a big bottle of San Pelligrino or Perrier to have with the meal, and Cappacunno (sp?) with your dessert - all included.


----------



## jancurious (Sep 13, 2008)

I checked the Marriott board on FlyerTalk and there is a thread on using them overseas.  I posted asking about use in the USA but not many people have responded yet.

I did find a gift card help desk phone number (on flyertalk) that maybe we can call and have them check on restaurants for us.  The number is 801-468-4167.

I'm upset about Harry's Steakhouse in Newport as it was not in the exclusions under the terms and conditions online and I called and they said they take them.  When my certs arrived, that restaurant is specifically excluded on the back of the certificate.  Plus mamadot called and they said they don't take them now.  

Jan


----------



## californiagirl (Sep 15, 2008)

Havana Blu is at the Reef.  The cove only has a small cafe type restaurant.


----------



## BobG7734 (Sep 16, 2008)

Does anyone know if Simply Fish at the Marriott in Aruba takes them?  I will be there in October.

Thanks


----------



## gores95 (Sep 16, 2008)

rcgrogan said:


> Does anyone know if Simply Fish at the Marriott in Aruba takes them?  I will be there in October.
> 
> Thanks



Yes they take them.  Check post #7 in this thread....already mentioned this.


----------



## bafriend2 (Sep 24, 2008)

We've returned from a wonderful week at Ko Olina. I am happy to report that Ushio-Tei Japanese Restaurant at the JW Marriott Ihilani accepted our certificate for 2. We had a wonderful dinner for two. 

When we called to check if the certificate could be used, advised they would have to see the certificate first. We arrived at restaurant and they could find no problems with the certificate. 

Approximate prices
Appetizer: Tiger Prawns and assortment of vegtable tempura $11, Sushi california rolls $11
Soup: $8
Salad: Crab and avocado salad $9.50
Entree: Lobster $45
Dessert: $10
Tax and gratuity included

I would highly recommend this restaurant even without a certificate the food, atmosphere, and service were excellent. Betty


----------



## davis6 (Sep 25, 2008)

It would be really nice to put together a comprehensive list of where these certs are accepted.  Anyone know how to start something that you would not have to search through each thread with pen and paper to try and keep it organized?


----------



## Carlsbadguy (Sep 25, 2008)

*Las Vegas MArriott*

Does anyone know if the Renasance Hotel or JW MArriott in LAs Vegas take these at their restaurants


----------



## sueoz (Sep 25, 2008)

Has anyone used it in Grand Cayman?  Is it worth it?
Sue


----------



## Cathyb (Sep 28, 2008)

*Got one FREE!!!*

Went to Newport Coast annual meeting and we had the most grandkids and won the Dinner for Two certificate -- pretty neat, huh! :whoopie:


----------



## Cathyb (Sep 28, 2008)

howard -- what was their reason if it hadn't expired?


----------



## Carlsbadguy (Sep 28, 2008)

The restaurant at the Marriott Wailea told me it wasn't a Marriott owned restaurant


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 28, 2008)

davis6 said:


> It would be really nice to put together a comprehensive list of where these certs are accepted.  Anyone know how to start something that you would not have to search through each thread with pen and paper to try and keep it organized?



A list much like the ROFR database would probably do the trick.


----------



## sjnoble (Dec 1, 2008)

*San Jose Marriott Arcadia*

We used one earlier this year at the Arcadia (a Michael Mina restaurant) at the San Jose Marriott. I remember we still had to pay for one of the appetizers since their "salads" are listed under appetizers, even though the cert says good for 1 appetizer and 1 salad each person.... 

I have another cert and am trying to look for another worthwhile Marriott restaurant in the bay area. Any suggestions?

sjnoble


----------

